
Apple Watch to iPhone home screen prototype - nreece
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UggYGThmFEo
======
nreece
Code: [https://github.com/lmmenge/WatchSpringboard-
Prototype](https://github.com/lmmenge/WatchSpringboard-Prototype)

